# Zelda or Mario?



## raeyoung (May 7, 2016)

*Zelda or Mario*

This has pretty much been one of the main
debates other than Supernatural VS.
Doctor Who, but I thought it'd be interesting
to hold a poll for it, so yeah. 

P.S. I'm gonna be evil and make "Both"
an invalid choice. Muhaha.

Other than that, click away!​


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

I'll have to go with Mario because I've never played a Zelda game before


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 7, 2016)

Zelda fo sho
I was going to say Mario games are better when you want something less stressful, but then I remember all the hours I've poured into 2 and 3 and I die a little inside


----------



## p e p p e r (May 7, 2016)

I can't vote because it's too hard to choose, I love both franchises so much


----------



## chaicow (May 7, 2016)

I'd say mario since I've never owned any Zelda games


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 7, 2016)

Zelda because I suck at platformers :3


----------



## Mars Adept (May 7, 2016)

Mario, I've never played a Zelda game except for one small one, and I didn't get far so...


----------



## Red Cat (May 7, 2016)

Zelda games are usually longer and more open-ended which makes them more interesting in my opinion. But Mario games can be more difficult, especially with Mario Maker. It would be cool if there could be a Zelda Maker where people could create their own worlds and dungeons. That might be too complex, but it would be cool if we could at least try to make a small map like LttP.


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 7, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of both. Overall I like Zelda more, though, as I love the Zelda storylines and the adventures you go on.


----------



## OviRy8 (May 7, 2016)

Zelda, definitely.


Also Doctor Who.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 7, 2016)

Super Mario World was my introduction to video games, but as a character and story-oriented person, I prefer The Legend of Zelda series now. That's not to say I don't enjoy Mario games though, because I enjoy them quite a bit.


----------



## Stalfos (May 8, 2016)

The Mario-games are fun and all but the Zelda-games are just so much more interresting and immersive.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

I'd have to go with Mario here. Most of the games are fun let alone some like the 64 one and the recent(3)ds ones. I do like Zelda but most games are terrible overrated imo.


----------



## Crash (May 9, 2016)

im honestly not sure tbh. I have such fond memories of both in my childhood and I still play both to this day lol, maybe Zelda by a tiny bit...​


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 9, 2016)

Zelda all the way. I love stories, character development and different characters. Mario sucks at that. I also prefer Zelda gameplay to Mario. Mario is just not my kind of game. But I still love you luigi!


----------



## Cascade (May 9, 2016)

i love both games c: but i chose Mario cuz Rosa was there haha.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

Zelda. Mario's fun and all, but just can't compare to the adventuring and dungeoneering aspects in a good ol' Zelda game. plus, dat story...


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 9, 2016)

Zelda ftw!

Zelda has been one of my favorite nintendo game series besides Pokemon.  That, and I've never really liked many Mario games or have played many either.


----------



## N e s s (May 9, 2016)

Zelda. I like mario, but Zelda is much more fleshed out.


----------



## LunarMako (May 9, 2016)

Mario always wins! It's what got me into Nintendo in the first place


----------



## Loriii (May 10, 2016)

Mario was the reason why I'm into gaming but I also love Zelda. I couldn't choose just one so I'd go with both! Heck, I'll totally choose them over any other exclusives out there.


----------



## visibleghost (May 10, 2016)

zelda. the games are a lot more fun imo, the puzzles are great and stuff. mario is kind of mmehhh in comparison


----------



## Envy (May 10, 2016)

Mario games have been getting more and more disappointing. While I wasn't all positive for Skyward Sword, there was plenty positive I had to say for it. I can't say the same for what has happened to the Paper Mario series, and the way that Mario platformers are all turning the same.

Back in the day of Paper Mario and Paper Mario TTYD, the series were equally loved by me for different reasons, but now I have to go with Zelda.


----------



## endlesssky (May 10, 2016)

I like both games a lot, but my faith remains with TLoZ ;^;


----------



## Fleshy (May 10, 2016)

Mario!

I like zelda too but I haven't played many games


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 10, 2016)

I prefer Legend of Zelda; I just get more enjoyment out of action adventure and puzzle solving games than platformers most of the time.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 11, 2016)

I've played Mario games, but I've never played a Zelda game. That said, I probably have to give the vote to Zelda. 

I'm not good at platforming games, so I don't really get as much enjoyment out of them as others do. Meanwhile, despite not having any interest in playing Zelda games, I've watched other people play them and they're enjoyable. I'm a big fan of Majora's Mask especially. 

This is only counting main series games though. If I were to include side-series like Mario Kart, Mario Tennis, and the old Mario Party games, it would definitely be Mario.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 12, 2016)

I like Mario games a lot. I'm really not good at  game where you need to explore a lot.


----------



## Shinrai (May 13, 2016)

As much as I love Zelda, I'm going with Mario, my childhood memories would always start with playing Mario Brothers and that would definitely stick up to my old age. And up to now, I do buy Mario franchises and it never gets old.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 16, 2016)

I used to be REALLY into Super Mario when I was a little kid, but as I've gotten older, I think I'm MUCH more of a Legend of Zelda fan.


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2016)

Zelda is badass


----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Zelda is amazing


----------



## Evil_Meloetta (May 17, 2016)

zelda all the way


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2016)

This is a hard one but I chose Mario.


----------



## princesse (May 18, 2016)

Mario games are really hard to beat. I remember when me and my my siblings were playing new supermario Bros u. Me and my brother would keep yelling at my sister because she accidentally put a block over us and got us killed. However, I like the role playing of Zelda better. I feel like the story plot is more clear and interesting, while Mario games has a less interesting plot in comparison. In Mario maker, I like how you can upload and play levels. I wish that the same concept would be used for Zelda games, but that'll probably not happen because it'll take up too much data. All in all, I like both, but I'm leaning towards Zelda games on this one.


----------



## Bowie (May 18, 2016)

I love Mario, but I love Twilight Princess too much to vote for him.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (May 22, 2016)

Definitely going with Mario. I'm much better at platforming than I am with puzzle solving. Also, Yoshi is my favorite character so there is also that. I'm not saying Zelda games are bad. They are fun until you get stuck into a temple for hours and just give up. I am basically stuck in temples for pretty much every Zelda I played.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 22, 2016)

I really should have voted Mario. I've played way more Mario games than Zelda games. Mario Kart, Mario Party, Super Mario 3D World, and Super Mario Sunshine are some of my favorites while I've only pretty much played Wind Waker HD, Twilight Princess, Hyrule Warriors, and some old Gameboy Color Zelda game of the Legend of Zelda franchise.


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

Mario cause I only played a zelda game like,  once.


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 22, 2016)

i've always preferred mario over zelda, because i always get stuck at some point in a zelda game and have absolutely no idea what to do next >_<

and besides, i've played loads of mario games (spinoffs included) but i've only played like... around six zelda games, and i've enjoyed most if not all of the mario ones, but the zelda ones were pretty 'meh' imo. mario's been such a huge part of my childhood, so that helps.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2016)

The Legend of Zelda all the way, I think it's one of Nintendo's superior IPs. Never been a big fan of Mario games outside of the 3D stuff and I find the 2D stuff to be extremely bland or boring.


----------



## Taj (May 26, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> *Zelda or Mario*
> 
> This has pretty much been one of the main
> debates other than Supernatural VS.
> ...



No love for Goku v Superman


Also Pokemon has more sales than Zelda but whatever XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2016)

neester14 said:


> No love for Goku v Superman
> 
> 
> Also Pokemon has more sales than Zelda but whatever XD



Pokemon isn't wholly Nintendo owned though, compared to Zelda and Mario.


----------

